# Recommendations for a 3-way Loudspeaker



## garcia38 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok guys here is my situation. we recently bought a house and have decided to make our den into a bit of a party room. it is about 20x25 with a fireplace at one end, the other end opens up to the kitchen and a small hallway to the living room. we are planning to set the speakers on each side of the fireplace pointed towards to kitchen. now we are looking for a pair of loudspeakers to give off strong bass and midbass for mostly dance, house, trance and hip hop music. our budget is pretty tight and i would like to keep these in the neighborhood of $200-400. we were looking at the BIC rtr-1530 and american acoutics lab AAL120 towers seeing as they have a large woofer and the price isnt too bad. are there any other recommendations for our situation? the speakers will be used for music 90% of the time and tv about 10% (when we have people over to watch fights or big games). we will most likely be powering them with a standard home audio reciever (our current kenwood will most likely be used in another room). so how much power will be needed to push a pair of speakers like this? and would they be a good choice for something like this?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Either set of speakers you mentioned will probably do fine. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## garcia38 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks dennis. how much power will either of those speakers need realisticly to sound good and give of good bass? i want to make sure we dont underpower them.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For a club like atmosphere the MTX Audio ThunderPro II TP2400 for $400/pair would bring it home. A Harman Kardon HK3490 for $330 would drive them nicely and with the Bridge II docking station you can even use an iPod with it. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=245-806
http://www.harmankardon.com/EN-GB/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?PID=HK 3490/230

You might also want to consider the Cerwin Vega VE-12.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend a pair of Infinity Primus P363s.

They might not be designed for "ridiculous loudness" or have a built-in party-EQ but they're balanced speakers with plenty of bass. I think you should check em out. Audition them, and even turn the volume up to party levels to see what you think. Bring your favorite music CDs.

And if you ever need more bass impact than a 100wpc receiver, you can always cross em to a sub or four :bigsmile:


----------

